# What size rims and tires



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok so I have a bagged 96 town car I wanna put some knock offs on. I've done a bit of searching and have seen some people say the car is to heavy for 13's and that they had blow outs. I wanted to get some more info from others with town cars. 

I also wanna know what are some good tires to go with. I have never had to buy any of this before so IDK where to start I have seen tires from $29.99 all the way up to $300 a piece.

Another thing I have seen is people needing to get 6" wide rims instead of the 7" do I need to consider it

So far I'm thinkin some 14's with the 5.20x14's premium sports 

Any help would be great thanks in advance


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

If your doing all chrome 14's with tires don't pay more than $600 for wheels and tires if your trying to buy new and cheap. :biggrin: 
Maybe a little more for shipping if you have to ship em in!  

Good luck.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool yea I deff dont wanna go the cheap route because that usually ends up costing more. I dont have dayton money but I deff will spend the money to have good tires. And I'm wanting to get pink dish and hub also


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

no 5:20 on the tc for daily


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

What would you suggest for daily then


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

You can run 5.20's if you want to. I have seen people do it. Any tire is going to wear, especially when they are not meant for the weight we put on them. And 5.20's look great.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

13 inch daytons on 155/80/13


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Dec 10 2009, 12:40 PM~15936087
> *13 inch daytons on 155/80/13
> *


yeah man! But it looks like he wants 14's.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not set on 14's but it does seem to be a bit safer as far as load ratings go and I plan to put miles on the lincoln and will do some highway travel too


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 10 2009, 12:52 PM~15936216
> *I'm not set on 14's but it does seem to be a bit safer as far as load ratings go and I plan to put miles on the lincoln and will do some highway travel too
> *


I drove an 83 monty on 13's with cooper trendsetters for a couple of years... and it was my only car. They did just fine. Just watch the pot holes and chit like that.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

hell yea I have to do that now with the rubber band tires on it now so it wont be no different. But I guess one thing is I wont be able to load 5 people in the car and ride out


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 10 2009, 01:07 PM~15936345
> *hell yea I have to do that now with the rubber band tires on it now so it wont be no different. But I guess one thing is I wont be able to load 5 people in the car and ride out
> *


You are bagged right? You ever see how much a 4 door 85 Cadi weighs with 12+ batts in the trunk? They still roll on 13's! You will be fine loading up a couple homies, well as safe as you can be.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

hmmmm I'm still interested in making sure the tires I get have at least close to the rating appropriate for my car. I just want to take that extra step to be safe because I will have my kid in the car a lot


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15936430
> *hmmmm I'm still interested in making sure the tires I get have at least close to the rating appropriate for my car. I just want to take that extra step to be safe because I will have my kid in the car a lot
> *


I should think like that too. I take my kids in my car and it doesn't have seat belts.lol


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea I would look into getting some mane I could never imagine what I would do if something happened to him because of something simple I coulda avoided


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I WOULD DO 14'S IF ITS A DAILY .....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 10 2009, 01:38 PM~15936551
> *I WOULD DO 14'S IF ITS A DAILY .....
> *


chicken.lol


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

If I ran a 14 would I need a 14x6 rear so it wont rub


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

13" (reverse only) wire wheels with 155-80-r13 tires
or
14" (reverse only) wire wheels with 175-70-r14 tires

I've ran both on my 95 TC. Both look nice/Both are safe. I've seen towncars hop on 13" rims just fine with no blowouts. Dont listen to those mainstream tire shops. They know nothing about lowriding.
14X7 & 13X7 will fit just fine, but...... your car can not be low enough to hit the tire. Set your suspension to sit 1" away from your tire. Stock height is ok but if your factory airride goes out, you might have a problem.
Hopfully you know that you will need to do a spindle/caliper/brake line swap to mount 13" rims. It will be expensive is you cant do it yourself. A 14" rim will mount right up.


Can anyone guess what size these are? 13x7 or 14x7?


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

my car will ride all the way down on 30's so I should be ok 

looks like I will be doing 14's all my brake shit is new i'll be damned if i'm swappin it all out


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

and those look like 14's


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 10 2009, 02:47 PM~15936955
> *and those look like 14's
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I know it is not a TC, but a Vic is pretty much the same car, same size.

First I ran 14x8 standards with 175/70-14 radials. These handle fantastic. I think it handles better than it does with the stock 15s. You don't even need to adjust your driving habits for these.


















Now I am running 14x7 rev Supremes with 5.20s bias plies. These handle much sketchier than the radials, but it is certainly not unsafe. You have to adjust your driving a little bit, as they really want to fold over in corners. And I DO daily drive it like this, however just around town, only spending maybe 10 minutes at a time on the freeway. These tires will begin to heat up after a while. I've got a 2008 Grand Marquis on 22's for my highway trips.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea I think I am gonna go ahead with 14x7's so I dont have to swap brake shit and all that


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

this was my old 93 TC i sold on lil.com in '07 ,ran 13x7 with 1/4 spacers,you dont need to swap out anything or no grinding,I drove it as a daily,60 miles a day to work and back with no problems...plus the tires are cheaper in a 13" compared to 14's.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is mine on some ugly ass 14's ( with ugly balloon tires ) but i still didnt like it and it did ride fine









Now here is mine today on 13s rides good dont scrape anywhere and its my daily and on the weekends i do jump on the highway going 70-80 mph


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i still wouldn't use 5.20s for ''daily'' but thats me!!BEEN THERE DONE THAT.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

It seems to me a lot of people just really dont like 14's why is that

I dont see much if any difference besides 1"


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 14 2009, 07:50 AM~15975519
> *It seems to me a lot of people just really dont like 14's why is that
> 
> I dont see much if any difference besides 1"
> *


 I like them


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Dec 10 2009, 02:08 PM~15936847
> *13" (reverse only) wire wheels with 155-80-r13 tires
> or
> 14" (reverse only) wire wheels with 175-70-r14 tires
> ...


those are 14's...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15975519
> *It seems to me a lot of people just really dont like 14's why is that
> 
> I dont see much if any difference besides 1"
> *












You should get 14's with Hankook 175-70-14 tires. Here is my 97 with the 14's. I have never had a problem EVER! If its a daily, those are the best tires, don't get 5.20's.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

good lookin ride I think 14's are the way I'm gonna go


----------



## king-david (Aug 24, 2008)

Man little wheels are so rediculous... Take that bs back to LA....


























hahaha Just wanted to see how it felt.. :biggrin:


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Dec 15 2009, 10:01 AM~15986418
> *Man little wheels are so rediculous... Take that bs back to LA....
> hahaha Just wanted to see how it felt..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


you only ridin 22's



lol just playin


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 15 2009, 09:52 AM~15986387
> *good lookin ride I think 14's are the way I'm gonna go
> *



thanks man...you said your car is lifted for 30's right? are you going to lower it? or are you going to put the hydraulics also


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 15 2009, 06:34 PM~15990585
> *thanks man...you said your car is lifted for 30's right?  are you going to lower it?  or are you going to put the hydraulics also
> *



oh never mind I saw that your post says your car is bagged...


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151+Dec 15 2009, 06:34 PM~15990585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 11 2009, 12:42 PM~15947211
> *this was my old 93 TC i sold on lil.com in '07 ,ran 13x7 with 1/4 spacers,you dont need to swap out anything or no grinding,I drove it as a daily,60 miles a day to work and back with no problems...plus the tires are cheaper in a 13" compared to 14's.... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: 
95-96-97 towncars are much different. 93 is the last year you could put 13" rims on without a spindle/caliper swap.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Dec 17 2009, 01:09 AM~16004967
> *:nono:
> 95-96-97 towncars are much different. 93 is the last year you could put 13" rims on without a spindle/caliper swap.
> *



thats right, i wanted 13's but since I have a 97 I heard I needed to do all that crap so i went with 14's and love them...they look sick as fuck...


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

whatever you do dont run no bias ply 5.20s those tires might look cool but they dont look cool when your sittin on the side of the freeway with a blowout and your kid riding with you!!! run the radials .


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

i roll 13x7 on my lincoln tc no problems at all, rolls smooth on streets and freeway. and thats my daily driver....


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 19 2009, 02:18 PM~16030712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND CLEAN I LIKE IT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 10 2009, 10:23 AM~15936430
> *hmmmm I'm still interested in making sure the tires I get have at least close to the rating appropriate for my car. I just want to take that extra step to be safe because I will have my kid in the car a lot
> *


daytons& 5.20's 14 inch better ride better handling if you a rida like me , u will love them,


----------



## guirway09 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have an 08 Lux and would like to put studded snow tires on it this winter. I live in Maine and have used studded tires on my other vehicles and hate to give them up. There is no way my 17" rims will have enough clearance to accomodate those kind of tires. Can I go to a smaller rim, and if so what size?
Really appreciate the help.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

get your own thread we aint talkin snow tires here


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 21 2009, 08:51 AM~16044827
> *get your own thread we aint talkin snow tires here
> *


haha! What you gonna get?


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 21 2009, 09:21 AM~16044827
> *get your own thread we aint talkin snow tires here
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 21 2009, 10:16 AM~16045098
> *haha! What you gonna get?
> *



I am getting some 14's with either 185 or 175 dont know which yet. I think I will let the budget decide there and then if I dont like the ride of one I will switch to the other

But I will deff be on some 14's not 17in snow tires


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 21 2009, 03:11 PM~16047439
> *I am getting some 14's with either 185 or 175 dont know which yet. I think I will let the budget decide there and then if I dont like the ride of one I will switch to the other
> 
> But I will deff be on some 14's not 17in snow tires
> *



LMAO...mAKE YOUR OWN TREAD....good one! Good choice with the 14's, it will make your life easier...and for tires get the 175's they look wayyy better!


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 21 2009, 03:11 PM~16047439
> *I am getting some 14's with either 185 or 175 dont know which yet. I think I will let the budget decide there and then if I dont like the ride of one I will switch to the other*


What did you end up going with? I live in Cinci too and am trying to decide on tire size for my 14x7's... There's gonna be a lot of pot holes around here this year from the ruff winter... I'm thinking about going with 185 75's or 185 70's cause I drive on the highway a lot... in a mildly (static) lowered '71 Monte.


----------

